# Omni RTA (GrimmGreen + Shado)



## arbdullah (6/2/17)

Seems like Sir Vape is back at it again with the new new.
Anyone have the low-down on this? I cant find anything really meaningful on the rest of the internets.

Shado Vapor is well known for their MGNT RDA series bring you their first RTA.
Shado worked closely with Grimm Green to bring you an innovative 24mm flavour RTA.

- Post-less Deck
- 3.0ml capacity
- Top filling
- 24mm
- Stainless Steel Protective Tank
- Ultem Tip
- Compact Design

Shado Vapor is a company dedicated to engineering top quality, unique vape hardware. Their mission is to provide you with the best vaping experience ever. Shado Vapor products are carefully crafted by hand, one by one, in a state of the art laboratory, and workshop.


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

This makes me think "Petri RTA v2" remixed - cuz there ain't no gold etc.


----------



## Daniel Alves (10/2/17)

the only video i could find of this


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

The deck looks almost exactly like the Wotofo Conquerer


----------

